# sig p226 tac ops



## collin0926

i want to get the p226 tac ops does anyone have it and whats the difference between that 226 and any other 226


----------



## SHOOT

I have had my new *226 TACOPS* _9mm_ for about 6 month's now and still haven't shot it (what's wrong with me - ha). Been way too busy but I will though. I of course bought it because of the quality and reliability of SIG, but out of all of the models, I was drawn to it's looks and that it was actually the "Blackwater" w/o the logo and renamed. Some don't like the beavertail but I do. I did buy all new Mec-Gar magazines though because of the negatives of the Checkmates that now come with it. Didn't want to take a chance of misfeeds, hangs, etc. that have been associated with them. The pistol just feels good in my hand and still is a bad azz looking pistol.


----------



## jimmy

*SIG made the perfect Handgun and screwed up on the mags*

I am a big SIG fan.. I had the P226 in 9mm (West Germany Model). And recently I bought the P226 TACOPS in 40 SW.. The TACOPS grip are ergonomical and feels to be slimmer than regular P226. Frankly I love both feels of the grip, but some people might prefer the slimmer one in the TACOPS.. The TACOPS has the SRT (short reset trigger).. This is by far the best trigger ever.. The gun is reliable and accurate as the shooter.

HOWEVER, and this is a huge negative for SIG... The gun comes with the lousiest mags ever.. I have had problems with feeding, slide lock at empty mags is random, and the worst is when the slide get to lock on an empty mag, the mag won't drop freely when you depress the mag release button.

I sent the 4 mags to SIG and requested a better replacement.. I asked specifically for MecGar but I was told I will get whatever they have in stock.. I paid close to $1,000 on my gun for SIG to treat me like Sh*&%t.. I will bite the bullet and buy Mecgar mags on my own.. So far 3 weeks without mags and SIG didn't ever bother..

+1 for the GUN
-1 for the mags, and
-1000 for SIG crappy customer service.. My only consolation is that it is a SIG and hopefully I don't have to deal with their customer service any more..

my 2 cents.


----------



## postmaster

*wow sig treated you like that??*

I just bought a new Sig 226 but not the new beaver tail model. I have shot my a couple of times with no problems what so ever. I always thought Sig had great customer relations. This is my first one. How about the dealer that sold it to you, any help there?
http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j363/_playthebest/walther/gadsen018.jpg


----------



## FNISHR

Man, I'm sorry to hear that. I've got an older P220 which I really like a lot, and I've been thinking about adding a P226 to my collection before the end of the year. That purchase will not be a trivial amount to me, and I have a hard time seeing how SIG got its excellent reputation if they treat customers that way.


----------



## M

"+1 for the GUN
-1 for the mags, and
-1000 for SIG crappy customer service.. My only consolation is that it is a SIG and hopefully I don't have to deal with their customer service any more"


Jimmy.......... Try to work first with the dealer. Normally they will attempt to solve your problem at the retail level. (They want your return business) If that fails go to Sig and tell them the dealer was unable to assist you. My 2 cents from working for a manufacturer for 22 years.
.
.............Ken

Collin..........Just purchased a new P226 40S&W (german frame, Nitron slide), the best, now I enjoy shooting a .40. No problems at all with the factory mags, nor any of my mecgar mags. Get a Sig in any caliber.


----------



## dondavis3

Sorry you had trouble with Sig's customer service ... 

I have never had a problem with them at all.

:smt1099


----------



## johna91374

I've had my 226 for several months now and shot about a 1000 rounds through it. With the exception of some really old ammo that was given to me I have not had a single feed or eject failure. The gun is more accurate than I am and I have also never had an issue with a mag. I would talk to the dealer and see what you can work out with them. They will have more pull with the mfg than you will.


----------



## jimmy

*Problem Solved*

The problem was finally solved this week. After wheeling and dealing with Sig Customer service, and sending me six (yes six) checkmate crappy magazines that all failed miserably - finally I was out of my mind and contacted SIG for the last time, luckily that time I had a customer representative that was honest and he admitted that Sig knows about the problem and promised me to talk to his supervisor to try to find some of the older mags (made by Mecgar) and send them.. Last week I received 3 Mecgar magazines from SIG (eventhough the gun supposedly to come with 4 magazines). To make a long story short, the Mecgar magazines worked flawlessly - smooth and all issues resolved.. I feel releifed that finally I got the problem solved, but I am still bitter about 2 things:
1. It took SIG a loooong time to admit the shortcoming on their end, eventhough they knew about it.
2. I only got 3 working mags - eventhought I paid a hefty price for a gun that is supposed to come with 3 mags.

The more I shoot this gun, the more I am impressed by it.. I just love it.


----------



## Scottosan

I know this is a resurrection of the thread, but I just got a p226 tacops. I was a little concerned about all of the articles about the Checkmate mags. Luckily, I think whatever the design flaw was, must be fixed. I just went through a thorough range session and couldn't make this thing fail using any of the new checkmate mags. Unfortunately I have some mec gars on the way that I'm not sure I needed


----------



## TAPnRACK

Just ordered a Sig P226 Tac Ops (9mm) from my lgs... I'll get an ETA on Monday from dealer. Fingers crossed it won't be too long.


----------



## Steved13

I've had my 226 tacops, for a few weeks, with about 1400 rounds without a flaw.


----------



## Bmour

I just bough the 9mm tac ops and I cannot find a holster for it anywhere. Does anyone have any suggestions? I prefer a mold fit but will settle for a generic holster.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Had a kydex one made for mine.


----------



## graywolf12

Own SIG P220 and P226. Have used a Blackhawk serpa holster on both with great success for carry and during range training sessions.


----------



## Gator

Love Mine !!! Have NOT shot it yet it's only a day old. NEED ammo !!!


----------



## SHOOT

Going to put the Hogue Extreme aluminum grips on mine when they come in on Monday. They don't have the magwell, but I like the way they feel and look. Have them also on my Mk25 and M11-A1 as well.

***The Hogues came in and I've had um on for a couple of weeks now. Look and feel great.


----------



## Gator

Collin have you got one yet ?


----------

